# Netherlands Working Holiday Visa for an Australian



## yscott (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi there,

I am considering a working holiday visa in the Netherlands and need some advice.

I'm thinking of moving to Amsterdam with my English boyfriend sometime during April/May 2016, and will be living in the UK for three months prior to this. 

Currently tossing up whether I should apply for the WHV whilst still living in Australia (I will need to travel interstate to obtain this and seems like a substantial amount of processing) or put through my application at an Immigration and Naturalisation Service department when I arrive in Amsterdam. 
What documentation will I need to provide when at the IND? How can I make an appointment, by walk in at the time or by applying online? How long does it take for the IND to process my application? Is the application process straight forward? Is there a limit of working holiday visas issued to Australian citizens?

I work in hospitality, specifically as a barista, and wondering what the job market is like for english speakers looking for cafe/restaurant type work in Amsterdam and in general throughout the Netherlands. Are there any job websites that you can recommend for hospitality? Is it custom to try to find jobs through physically handing your CV to a prospective cafe/employer?

Any information and help on the above would be greatly appreciated 

Thanks, Yaz


----------

